
Studio Ghibli on why a director's gender matters - jimsojim
https://www.theguardian.com/film/2016/jun/06/studio-ghibli-yonebayashi-interview-miyazaki
======
r3boots
See also the subsequent companion piece, Studio Ghibli on why a director's
gender doesn't matter:

[https://www.theguardian.com/film/2016/jun/16/studio-
ghibli-p...](https://www.theguardian.com/film/2016/jun/16/studio-ghibli-
producer-apologies-sexism-yoshiaki-nishimura)

